# Jacob Sheep friendly (& for meat)?



## redfarmhouse

My husband really wants Jacob sheep but we would like to know if they are friendly animals.  Will they come up to you if you go out into the pasture?

If we add them we intend to round out our farm to produce our own meat.  Already have cattle and pigs.  We love the look of Jacobs and that they are a heritage breed.  Would they be a good choice for that purpose?


----------



## SheepGirl

Any breed can be used for meat 

But if I'm not mistaken, Jacobs are primarily used for wool production and as trophy animals in some cases. If you wanted an animal for meat production, I would suggest a hair breed or one of the more popular breeds bred especially for their meat quality, carcass size, growth, feed efficiency, etc.


----------



## Hillsvale

Actually we raised jacob lambs last year.... they were absolutely wonderful eating!!

I think any animal raised with love and affection will be relatively friendly... I loved the jacob sheep.


----------



## Julie_A

We raised a pair from birth on a bottle. They never did like us. Funniest thing. We had goat kids at the same time who LOVED us and were extremely affectionate. The Jacobs would come to the bottle and run as soon as they finished their last swallow. I bought them at a livestock auction, so I have no idea what sort of parents they had. They could have been absolutely nuts. LOL.


----------



## damummis

I have Jacobs.  They are way friendly.  Petting zoo friendly, until feeding time.  Then they are nuts.


----------



## redfarmhouse

damummis said:
			
		

> I have Jacobs.  They are way friendly.  Petting zoo friendly, until feeding time.  Then they are nuts.


They couldn't be anymore nuts a feeding time than my 3 teenage boys!


----------



## patchworkfibers

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Any breed can be used for meat
> 
> But if I'm not mistaken, Jacobs are primarily used for wool production and as trophy animals in some cases. If you wanted an animal for meat production, I would suggest a hair breed or one of the more popular breeds bred especially for their meat quality, carcass size, growth, feed efficiency, etc.


Jacob meat is considered one of the best tasting lamb around. The meat is lean and mild flavored. Adult sheep do not develop a 'gamy' taste as do many meat breeds. They are slower growing,of course.  We've eaten five year old rams and the meat remains mild.


----------

